# Some Aussie bull ants.



## josh_r (Nov 18, 2012)

I know there are some people on here that like ants. Here are some Myrmecia ants from Australia that are serious business! Colorful, aggressive, and BIIIIIG!

Myrmecia brevinoda











Myrmecia nigrocincta











Myrmecia croslandi
















Myrmecia tarsatus
















And here are a few pics of my Myrmecia nests 

Unidentified Myrmecia species.











The queen






Myrmecia croslandi
















2 queens in this picture.






Myrmecia tarsatus (these are the bright green ones pictures up top)





















The queen in center of photo.






Enjoy!

Josh

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## The Snark (Nov 18, 2012)

When I first met those monsters I became convinced that, some 450,000,000 years ago an ant got amorous with a rottweiler. Or visa versa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoolman (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome. How are those enclosures constructed?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice Josh!!Your formicariums are amazing!!!
-Chris


----------



## web eviction (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome setup sir!! And great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Travis K (Nov 19, 2012)

*Very nice*

Wow, those are really cool.  I was talking to an Entomologist with the USDA here in WA a couple years ago and he told me that Fire Ants had established themselves in Seattle.  I admire the ants you have in Oz, but wouldn't want those crazy things over here.


----------



## Entomancer (Nov 19, 2012)

The ants are cool, but your homes for them really take the cake.

It's been a long time since I've been this jealous. Well done. You could make a fortune selling those if you lived in the states, lol.


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 19, 2012)

AWESOME! I wish I could get ahold of some fertile Myrmecia alates! Their the one species of ant that Id love to see in person. Infact I have one tattooed on my back! What did you make the formicarium out off?


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 19, 2012)

very cool Ant setup and nice pics, I wouldn't mind an ant colony of my own.


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 19, 2012)

Mark your in the UK you can probably get a colony of these ants, or many others. The EU has an awesome ant trade! Check out http://www.antstore.net/shop/


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link nepenthes, I will have a look and see what they have.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Nov 19, 2012)

Super cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arienette (Nov 19, 2012)

Travis K said:


> Wow, those are really cool.  I was talking to an Entomologist with the USDA here in WA a couple years ago and he told me that Fire Ants had established themselves in Seattle.  I admire the ants you have in Oz, but wouldn't want those crazy things over here.


Myrmica Rubica, weve been studying them for over 2 years


----------



## The Snark (Nov 20, 2012)

Could the OP post how old/well established, those colonies are? (Could toss in a few more of those great pics while at it!!)


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 20, 2012)

Arienette said:


> Myrmica Rubica, weve been studying them for over 2 years


Myrmica rubica? I think you mean Myrmica rubra, this species is often confused with "fire ants". But the Fire ants that plauge the south west (and are spreading) are actually Solenopsis invicta. This species from south america, acts much differently than Myrmica rubra.

http://www.antweb.org/browse.do?name=rubra&genus=myrmica&rank=species&project=allantwebants 
vs
http://www.antweb.org/description.do?name=invicta&genus=solenopsis&rank=species&project=null

Unless you could elaborate, Myrmica rubra are native to as far north as canada.


----------



## Travis K (Nov 20, 2012)

Arienette said:


> Myrmica Rubica, weve been studying them for over 2 years





nepenthes said:


> Myrmica rubica? I think you mean Myrmica rubra, this species is often confused with "fire ants". But the Fire ants that plauge the south west (and are spreading) are actually Solenopsis invicta. This species from south america, acts much differently than Myrmica rubra.
> 
> http://www.antweb.org/browse.do?name=rubra&genus=myrmica&rank=species&project=allantwebants
> vs
> ...


It was S. invicta.  Crazy to think they can survive in Seattle.


----------



## Arienette (Nov 20, 2012)

Travis K said:


> It was S. invicta.  Crazy to think they can survive in Seattle.


yea, its rubra, that was my bad. and yes, i am talking about M rubra in seattle. weve been gps tagging their spread for 2 years now along the waterfront near UW. man, its ridiculous trying to talk to you guys some times, everyone tries to correct everyone. yeah, oops i messed up the scientific name, sorry i wasnt near my old notes at the time of posting this.

m. rubra is a European Red Fire Ant, and theyve established themselves in Seattle. they are not native as far north as Canada. that doesnt mean they arent there, but yes, they are invasive and from Europe.

as far as i know, Dr. Hansen has not found S invicta in Seattle. doesnt mean they arent there too. but the ones the state is funding for our tracking is the M rubra. which, again, IS a fire ant.


its been fun, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 20, 2012)

Jump down my throat why don't you. I was under the assumption that M. rubra was native. My bad. In my experience, S. invicta has a more painful sting and my reaction was more painful than with M. rubra. Any ways, didnt mean for it to be interpreted as negative. Sorry.


----------



## Arienette (Nov 20, 2012)

nepenthes said:


> Jump down my throat why don't you. I was under the assumption that M. rubra was native. My bad. In my experience, S. invicta has a more painful sting and my reaction was more painful than with M. rubra. Any ways, didnt mean for it to be interpreted as negative. Sorry.


its not just you. its that it seems every time you say something here someone has to either a) correct you (which is fine in my case, i know i screwed up the name..) or b) disregard what you say while making themselves sound smarter.

the thing is, is that this is supposed to be a forum where people with like interests come together to share knowledge. its not a pissing contest. and i have nothing to prove to anyone. i get enough gruff from the stuck up Bio majors on campus who make it well known that THEY should have my job, not some lame art major. i dont need the same crap here.

theres a difference in "hey i think you were incorrect, heres what i know about it" and "youre incorrect, let me list off how much more i know about shit than you do"


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 20, 2012)

I hear ya, thats the internet and the effect of the information age. That does sound like a cool gig tho.  Any ways lets get back to some amazing Mymecia!


----------



## VictorHernandez (Nov 20, 2012)

I would be very afraid to have a colony of those..!


----------



## shaihulud (Nov 20, 2012)

I was stung by these bulldog ants at my time in Western Australia, hurts alot when clearing the brush. Very aggressive, they can hop some distance to attack? Can have very bad allergic reaction from their stings I was told.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 20, 2012)

shaihulud said:


> I was stung by these bulldog ants at my time in Western Australia, hurts alot when clearing the brush. Very aggressive, they can hop some distance to attack? Can have very bad allergic reaction from their stings I was told.


Formic acid caused anaphylaxis is relatively common and can cause severe health problems.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments! the nests are made of AAC blocks (Y-Tong, Hebel) and are carved with a dremel and drill bit as a bit. It is really easy to work with and the ants are REALLY easy to care for. They eat a LOT though. It is amazing watching the social structure of such a primitive genus. They have INCREDIBLE sight and are SUPER defensive! I just collected another colony yesterday.... Myrmecia fulvipes! I never thought I would have a chance to work with these wonderful ants! I am from Washington state originally 

---------- Post added 11-22-2012 at 12:09 AM ----------

And Ill definitely be posting more pictures!


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 22, 2012)

You woulnt know any places to purchase ytong in the states would you? I've never been able to find it but have heard great results compaired too plaster. But have never located a US supplier.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 22, 2012)

nepenthes said:


> You woulnt know any places to purchase ytong in the states would you? I've never been able to find it but have heard great results compaired too plaster. But have never located a US supplier.


Hey nepenthes, hope this can be of some help to you

http://www.aerconaac.com/

http://www.aerblock.com/

Josh


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey thanks man! Ill have to contact them thank you! See if they have a sample!


----------



## josh_r (Nov 23, 2012)

nepenthes said:


> Hey thanks man! Ill have to contact them thank you! See if they have a sample!


No prob. Best tool to use to carve it is a dremel. Best thing to use as a bit is a drill bit... 1/8" I believe.


----------



## Stromatopoke (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you keeping Myrmecia pilosula? Jack jumpers are pretty cool. Wouldn't want to get bit though.


----------



## RobynTRR (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome all around, I would love to sit and watch those setups!


----------



## josh_r (Nov 27, 2012)

Poeciotheria said:


> Are you keeping Myrmecia pilosula? Jack jumpers are pretty cool. Wouldn't want to get bit though.


I am keeping myrmecia pilosula. The croslandi are pilosula 

They are really fun to watch. They keep me entertained for hours! Wait till i post the fulvipes and their setup


----------



## LD1977 (Nov 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful ants, though I am not sure I would dare put them on my hands :biggrin:

I have some questions regarding the formicaria (I am thinking of making something similar), if those are not big secrets :: :

1. Are the carved sides of blocks glued to the glass? How did you manage to do it so neatly?

2. If not carved, how come everything is so neat? I mean, no ants are between the glass and the block. 

Thx for answers, and keep posting pictures!


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 28, 2012)

Hydrostone is incredibly easy to carve, Ive heard of people using butter knives! A Dremel tool would do the trick.


----------



## josh_r (Nov 28, 2012)

LD1977 said:


> Absolutely beautiful ants, though I am not sure I would dare put them on my hands :biggrin:
> 
> I have some questions regarding the formicaria (I am thinking of making something similar), if those are not big secrets :: :
> 
> ...


It's pretty simple. I use a chop saw to cut the ends. A table saw would allow for a clean, flush face. The carving is done with a dremel and then gorilla glue THINLY coating the inside chambers and then packed with dirt. After about an hour, dump out the excess dirt and it looks nature made! For covering the face, a thin layer of silicone is evenly applied after the face has been handed to get rid of gorilla glue bumps due to its expanding nature. Once the silicone is evenly applied, cover with super fine filtered sand and press in. Let sit for 10 mins and dust off. It will leave you with a great looking nest.


----------



## LD1977 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am not sure I fully understood the answer (English is not my first language, sorry).

My main concern is how to put the carved block inside the container.

Let me try to explain what I am planning to do.

I am planning to try making a Ytong formicarium in a clear plastic container, something like this: 
http://www.ferplast.com/en/shop/reptile-turtle-supplies/reptile/geo-flat-small

They have 4 sizes, from small (4 litres = 35,5 x 23,5 x height 16,5 cm) to maxi (21 litres)... If I find another manufacturer and the colony grows I might try a bigger size too but for the start I would use small and large size (European ants are not as large as Australian bull ants so they can live happily in smaller sizes). If there is no bigger size it won't be hard to just connect multiple containers (in fact probably the best solution).

I am thinking about carving multiple sides of the Ytong block for extra nest space (adjacent or opposite, probably ideal would be opposite but I can't figure out how to do it).

So, the thing that I can't figure out is how to neatly put the carved block inside the container and seal it tightly and neatly... I wouldn't like to have ants jamming themselves between the front plastic and the block  or would it be best to just leave some space between the block and the plastic and let them do what they want?


----------



## josh_r (Nov 29, 2012)

LD1977 said:


> I am not sure I fully understood the answer (English is not my first language, sorry).
> 
> My main concern is how to put the carved block inside the container.
> 
> ...


For one of those containers, using plaster of Paris would be the best solution to get the shape just right. You simply use molding clay to shape where your tunnels will be inside the enclosure, then pour in your plaster mix and let it set. Once cured, the block should slide out. You then simply remove the molding clay from the plaster block and there ya go! A perfectly fitting nest! These kind of nests turn out REALLY GOOD! So post pics when you are done!


----------



## bizzely (Nov 29, 2012)

USDA you are my sworn enemy! im moving to Europe so i can have all these awesome bugs! Now to convince my girlfriend


----------



## LD1977 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thx, that idea is pretty great, I was only thinking Ytong  

I am a bit worried about mold (erm, not as in "molding clay" but as in "harmful to ants") and hydration in a plaster nest. How bad is it?


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 29, 2012)

josh_r said:


> For one of those containers, using plaster of Paris would be the best solution to get the shape just right. You simply use molding clay to shape where your tunnels will be inside the enclosure, then pour in your plaster mix and let it set. Once cured, the block should slide out. You then simply remove the molding clay from the plaster block and there ya go! A perfectly fitting nest! These kind of nests turn out REALLY GOOD! So post pics when you are done!


Make sure you use lubricant on the sides of the original container, any thing from PAM too some kind of oil. The plaster will expand.

---------- Post added 11-29-2012 at 12:08 PM ----------




LD1977 said:


> Thx, that idea is pretty great, I was only thinking Ytong
> 
> I am a bit worried about mold (erm, not as in "molding clay" but as in "harmful to ants") a hydration in a plaster nest. How bad is it?


Its a matter of ecology. Think off Fire ants, both S. molesta and M. rubra. Argentine ants aka L. humile just to name a few. Theses species took over, they can and will push out any other native species in an area, because they more often than not don't have any preditors! Most of these species were brought over on cargo. Im not saying you would just readily release a colony because you don't want too care for it. Their are many people who dont think about their actions and the effect it could have on their local ecology. I've read posts on here of people letting feeder crickets go in their back yard (might not cause damage but its just not good practice). 

I feel the same sentiment, because I would love some of theses colonies. But it is best for the the local fauna and flora in any given area.


----------



## LD1977 (Nov 29, 2012)

? What was that about? 

In any case, I have zero interest in importing ants when I have plenty around where I live.

These are documented species in Croatia: http://www.antweb.org/taxonomicPage.do?rank=species&project=croatiaants

I assume there are more since:
1. research is not really being done that much
2. we have several types of climate and all of these ants travel around quite a bit on local traffic


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 29, 2012)

Im sorry, I must have pressed your "reply with qoute" button. that was directed to bizzely


----------



## LD1977 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, OK then, no harm done 

In any case, the world today being what it is, I think long term massive cross-contamination is inevitable and in the end the fittest will survive no matter what humanity does to stop it. 

Sadly it seems Argentine ants will eventually prevail everywhere where they can handle the climate.


----------



## KJMinniti (Jan 4, 2013)

LD1977 said:


> I am not sure I fully understood the answer (English is not my first language, sorry).
> 
> .... So, the thing that I can't figure out is how to neatly put the carved block inside the container and seal it tightly and neatly... I wouldn't like to have ants jamming themselves between the front plastic and the block ....


I think the answer is that they have cut the block to fit very tightly into the container, then drilled out the burrows.  Because it is a tight fit, they did not need to use glue?  Using the plaster also makes a very tight fit, so no need for glue.

OP, please correct this if I have it wrong.


----------



## LD1977 (Jan 12, 2013)

It seems logical but I would also like to hear confirmation from the creator of the formicarium.


----------



## Aussiedan (Oct 22, 2013)

*Shattered!*

I just joined this forum specifically to visit your thread to see the pictures, And there still unavailable to view, Any idea why guys?
Anyhow I came across a Myrmecia Pilosula nest a few days back While i was on a hunt. I wanted to catch a colony of Sugar ants Just for some cheap fun. (I have kept many Aussie insects and pets in my time but never ants). So on my 4 am walk i was looking for the nocturnal sugar ants. It took about 5 mins to find the ants, But as i followed them i found the Jack Jumpers. My experience with them is the same as most ppl, Ive been stung and it hurts especially 20x on 1 arm, lol. So i was more than a little hesitant. (yes i seen about 10 redbacks that night, they don't bother me but these jumpin ants lol).
To cut the long story short I ended up digging the nest up and took it home (2min walk) in some buckets, I carefully sorted through and got them contained, There now 3 days in there inclosure and seem to be going great, I'm currently making new add ons to the farm, I'm really keen to keep these guys alive, and beyond. They really are amazing creatures to watch and learn about. I would love to chat to some of you ppl that have experience with these ants.
I have allot to learn, But look forward to the journey. Cheers from Tasmania, Dan.

P.s. No i didn't get stung at all catching them, the time i got stung 20x was under a car doing repairs on a JJ nest Whoops.


----------



## josh_r (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Dan,

The pictures are not there anymore because I moved them in my photobucket album and now the links in the original post are not the same. I have not fixed it... But if you would like to see the pictures, here is the link to my photobucket where all the pictures are kept. It is my Australia photo album. Just scroll through all the pics of the herps and spiders.. You'll find pics of many species of Myrmecia and the nests I built for them. http://s243.photobucket.com/user/pascoman81/library/Australia?sort=3&page=1

Cheers

Josh


----------

